# My R34GTT



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Just some pics of my GTT befor a make any changes only hade it a couple of months. Got some good idears for it.

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y231/blasteruk/r34GTT07.jpg


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

links dont work


----------



## KrazY_IvaN (Dec 30, 2002)




----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Very pretty!


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

was thinking of a GTR front end but not to sure now.
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y231/blasteruk/2005_0528Image0001.jpg 
http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y231/blasteruk/2005_0528Image0003.jpg


----------



## DauntingGecko (Mar 12, 2005)

How much did it cost? Any additional specs? I love it... :smokin:


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

got my wheels on order just waithing a phone call so i can pick them up . Then finnish off the body kit and after that its on to some good BHP .


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

*Hope these links work*

r34GTT08.jpg 
r34GTT06 
r34GTT04


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

have also fitted a carbon GTR rear spoiler click


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Blaster - Have you actually bought that GTR bumper?? I ask as it fits the GTT wings perfectly, which can't happen unless you've got GTR wings too *head scratch*


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Looks good, what you planning to do power wise?


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

have you got any pics of that big yellow truck
i think ive seen it at loads of shows!
nice gtt by the way


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

yes it my dads 1948 chevey pick up 

chevey truck 
chevey truck 2 

guess modifying and fast cars are in the blood


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

IanH said:


> Blaster - Have you actually bought that GTR bumper?? I ask as it fits the GTT wings perfectly, which can't happen unless you've got GTR wings too *head scratch*


it fitts on the car nice all i done was tock off my gtt front end and just chucked it on as you see it. I have done no mods what so ever just brought the GTR front end and bolted it on


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Well you learn something new. I could have sworn you needed to change the wings too. Guess a GTR bonnet and job done???? Go with it (as long as you remove the GTR badge )


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

its already gone lol
im not one for pretending iv got something i haven't that is why im not sure if i am going to do the GTR conversion or not just like the look of the GTR nose


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

I am with you - big fan of the GTR front end. Get yourself a nice red GTT badge and wear it with pride


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

IanH said:


> Blaster - Have you actually bought that GTR bumper?? I ask as it fits the GTT wings perfectly, which can't happen unless you've got GTR wings too *head scratch*


Thats what I thought Ian when I asked Blaster on the Skyline owners forum ,the front of a 34 gtr is just too damn wide ,maybe the bumper was second hand and pre modded. 100% sure a standard gtr34 wont fit on gtt wings


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

yes it does mate. The front bumper is an original GTR front bumper plastic not a fiberglass copy and it only needs a little bit of modifying near the inner arch its a easy job. the bumper in the pic is not modified in any way STEALTH said it would not fit so i went out side stuck it on tock some pics to prove my point. it does fit.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

*some more pics for those who doubt me*

GTR front 1 GTR front 2 GTR front 3 pic of the little bit still left to mod look its original plastic


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Looking very good. Nice one.

Do you mind me asking where you got the rear spoiler from?


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Howsie said:


> Looking very good. Nice one.
> 
> Do you mind me asking where you got the rear spoiler from?


I got the rear spoiler from Ben at GTC got the spoiler and the front bumper at the same time nice bloke done a good deal .


----------



## hoodedreeper (Oct 16, 2004)

nice lookin' '34!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice truck i realy like them


----------



## NikWilson (Oct 31, 2002)

nice r34 gtt 

nikW


----------



## Chopper Gts-T (Apr 11, 2005)

stealth said:


> Thats what I thought Ian when I asked Blaster on the Skyline owners forum ,the front of a 34 gtr is just too damn wide ,maybe the bumper was second hand and pre modded. 100% sure a standard gtr34 wont fit on gtt wings



lol its the outer of the wings that are biger not from wing to wing across the engine bay you should know this ian coz your putting a GTR lump in your car so you must off looked into it and found that they are the same bay size 
so stealth get a tape measure and a gtr and gtt and you will see


----------



## IanH (Nov 23, 2002)

Chopper - it's the bit shown below that is wider, where the arch/wing/bumber meet, NOT wing to wing over the engine bay area. 










That area on a GTR (looking head-on) is wider than a GTT's as the arch flares out more to accomodate the bigger GTR wheels. The only think I can think of is that the tips of the standard plastic GTR bumper have a bit of flex in them so you can bend them in slightly to fit the GTT's mounting points.


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

hi IAN yes mate cos it is a original R34GTR bumper made out of plastic not fiberglass it will flex nicely and fits with only a small bit of modding left to do.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Chopper Gts-T said:


> lol its the outer of the wings that are biger not from wing to wing across the engine bay you should know this ian coz your putting a GTR lump in your car so you must off looked into it and found that they are the same bay size
> so stealth get a tape measure and a gtr and gtt and you will see


done that so I do know ,what IanH says is correct about the wider front wings and as Blaster says small amount of modding was needed :smokin:


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

Ok just a little update got a costom front lip fitted the other day just a few pics befor it goes in to be painted


















I have fitted a front mount intercooler as well and what a pain in the a**e that was


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Will look good with some sort of bonnet lip just to tidy the cut bits on the front end of the bumper .Have you got the front v- spec splitter yet ,that will tighten everything up real nice and look a good finishing touch


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

No not realy going that far with this bumper it is only a temp bumper till i can deside what body kit to buy


----------



## Blaster (Jan 20, 2005)

some new pics of my car just waiting for my tyres so i can put my new wheels on


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Looks fantastic :smokin:

What wheels did you go for in the end?


----------

